# Is the Reformed Faith dying?



## VilnaGaon (May 25, 2009)

I know this may seem like blasphemy to many PBers, but is the Reformed Faith dying? It seems like that in Toronto. A dear Reformed Minister friend of mine recently moved his church of 8 members from a rented room in a Community Centre to the basement of his home----- not enough members to justify the expense of a rented room. This may seem isolated but set in the backdrop of at least 2 Reformed Church closures in the last 2 years, declining membership in Reformed Churches, explosive growth of Charismatic churches, I think we Reformed are a dying breed. 
A Reformed Minister who agrees with my assesment, blames the situation on the lack of reaching out to the Unsaved by the Reformed Community. I think that is true. I also blame the decline in Reformed Publishing. Like many people in Reformed Churches, I came from a Pentecostal background. I was converted to the Reformed faith through reading Reformed Literature, mainly the Puritans. But today, it is getting harder to find good Reformed Literature. 

We Reformed should learn from the Orthodox Jews, the importance of keeping our Faith alive through constantly reprinting the Classics. Go into any Orthodox Jewish Bookstore and you will see shelves of Jewish classics like the Shulchan Aruch, the various Midrashes, hundreds of Torah Commentaries by Rabbis from the past. For such a tiny community, the Orthodox Jews have managed to maintain in print their written heritage and thus pass it on. It is one of the 613 commandments to purchase and maintain Torah Literature. 
Perhaps we Reformed should do likewise.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 25, 2009)

Well to me it seems like it is growing, there are not a lot of us here but in small numbers we seems to grow and more and more young people are leaning is this direction over here, and I thought this was the general way in the U.S. as well.
But I am looking forward to hearing what people say.


----------



## steven-nemes (May 25, 2009)

It may be so in Toronto, but that's not at all (it seems to me) what is going in America. In fact Time Magazine recently released a series of the 10 most influential ideas in America right now, #3 being "The New Calvinism". Of course Calvinism is not all there is to the reformed faith, but still important. I have noticed among my friends from my church that there is an increasing interest in the 5 points and a growing group of "Calvinist rebels".


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 25, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> It may be so in Toronto, but that's not at all (it seems to me) what is going in America. In fact Time Magazine recently released a series of the 10 most influential ideas in America right now, #3 being "The New Calvinism". Of course Calvinism is not all there is to the reformed faith, but still important. I have noticed among my friends from my church that there is an increasing interest in the 5 points and a growing group of "Calvinist rebels".



I wouldn't say that the Reformed faith is dying in America but I also wouldn't recommend that we view this "New Calvinism" as support for the fact that the Reformed are still very much alive and kicking in this country. Now, this may be a bit off topic but we really need to be careful about this "New Calvinism." If we're going to follow Mark Driscoll (one of those mentioned in the Time Magazine article) in his description of New Calvinism in terms of what it is and what it is not, I believe that many of those who have a deeper and more confessional understanding of the reformed faith will be disappointed with this "New Calvinism." According to Mark Driscoll, New Calvinism is different from Old Calvinism.

New Calvinism versus Old Calvinism by Mark Driscoll

BTW, I don't agree with Mark Driscoll's description of Old Calvinism. I believe that his description of Old Calvinism confuses Calvinists (reformed folks) with other groups especially the fundamentalists.

For those who wish to learn more about this matter, I recommend that you check out R. Scott Clark's blog:
Heidelblog - Calvinism Old and New


----------



## Prufrock (May 25, 2009)

No, nor will it before the day in which Christ returns. The true church may be more or less visible at times, and its purity may be greater or smaller in different times and places; but it will never die. It might appear that it can't be seen in some times or places, but like Luther shouting forth in the night it will reappear.


----------



## Scott1 (May 25, 2009)

Well, we are not good at discerning the face of our times (any of us).

But no, the reformed faith is not dying out. It is a faithful biblical representation of God's covenant people and there is no way it will die out, because God will always have a people. 

It seems there is a consolidation going on within the visible church universal- there is large scale falling away within broad evangelicalism, but an increase in reformed theology. It's really catching on in some places. God is calling out the lack of genuine spiritual regeneration in those who would profess Him.

It seems good and evil go forward, side by side, and we can never quite grasp it in the context of our times. God is, of course, working it all to His own good and glorious ends.

Worldwide, there is definite growth in those who profess Christ. A speaker a few weeks ago gave statistics Christianity is growing faster than any other world religion [really(!)].

At the same time that a basic Gospel is getting out, there is a real lack of discipleship in God's Word (e.g. " a thousand miles wide, and one inch deep").

There is a real need to get the Gospel out and to translate the Word of God into every tongue and to disciple the people who are "professing."


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 25, 2009)

It can seem that way, but there are a good number of really strong, thriving Reformed churches in the Greater Toronto Area. You just have to hunt them down; while there are a couple right downtown (the old-school Jarvis Street Baptist and the 'Tim Keller-esque' Grace Toronto PCA are a ten minute walk or so apart, quite close to subway stations), unfortunately most are way out in the public transit hell of suburbia.


----------



## OPC'n (May 25, 2009)

no


----------



## Gesetveemet (May 25, 2009)

One of the moderators has said well. Also to be truly _Reformed_ is only possible in the way of genuine and personal regeneration and conversion. 

*The Belgic Confession of Faith, Article XXVII 
The Catholic Christian Church *

We believe and profess one catholic or universal Church, which is a holy congregation of true Christian believers, all expecting their salvation in Jesus Christ, being washed by His blood, sanctified and sealed by the Holy Spirit.
This Church has been from the beginning of the world, and will be to the end thereof; which is evident from this that Christ is an eternal King, which without subjects He cannot be. *And this holy Church is preserved or supported by God against the rage of the whole world; *though it sometimes for a while appears very small, and in the eyes of men to be reduced to nothing; as during the perilous reign of Ahab the Lord reserved unto Him seven thousand men who had not bowed their knees to Baal.
Furthermore, this holy Church is not confined, bound, or limited to a certain place or to certain persons, but is spread and dispersed over the whole world; and yet is joined and united with heart and will, by the power of faith, in one and the same Spirit.


----------



## Houston E. (May 25, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> A dear Reformed Minister friend of mine recently moved his church of 8 members from a rented room in a Community Centre to the basement of his home----- not enough members to justify the expense of a rented room.



So many times though we look to the circumstances to draw our conclusions. Our church went down to 4 members, moved from rented building to meeting in a home. Anyone on the outside would have said God was through with this work (many did). Four years later, our doctrinal stance has "reformed" and we cram almost twenty in a home each Sunday.


----------



## steven-nemes (May 25, 2009)

To Chippy: while it is true that the "new Calvinism" is not entirely Reformed, it is nonetheless an important stepping stone in life of any recent "convert" to accepting all of the traditional Reformed doctrines. I would say that the five-points are generally accepted before Covenant theology or other more complex doctrines are accepted, and generally (because perhaps most popular 5-point Calvinists also accept the other doctrines), the guy you learned the 5-points from will be the guy who teaches you <insert Reformed doctrine here>. Now, if there is an increase in interest in the 5-points, then perhaps there can be an increased interest in other Reformed doctrines, as well, as people further their studies.


----------



## Spinningplates2 (May 25, 2009)

The Reformed Faith is not dying, it is not even sick.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (May 25, 2009)

The Reformed faith is very much alive in Christ.


----------



## BaptisticFire2007 (May 25, 2009)

*Don't Think So...*

I really don't think the Reformed faith is dying, especially out here in the UK. Two years ago, I didn't know a thing about Reformed theology - and I wasn't really looking to. But eventually I found a Reformed Baptist church sold on solid doctrine and evangelism and it's growing. 

I do think that the Reformed faith is in a state of transition. Young people are picking up the mantle and running with it - and I'm not talking about the New Calvinism, either. They're picking up the Puritans, the Reformers, the Devers, Mohlers, Pipers, etc. and they are running with it. I can't speak for Canada but I will say give it time and we will definitely see a harvest.


----------



## VilnaGaon (May 25, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> It can seem that way, but there are a good number of really strong, thriving Reformed churches in the Greater Toronto Area. You just have to hunt them down; while there are a couple right downtown (the old-school Jarvis Street Baptist and the 'Tim Keller-esque' Grace Toronto PCA are a ten minute walk or so apart, quite close to subway stations), unfortunately most are way out in the public transit hell of suburbia.



Jarvis Street Baptist is one of the few bona-fide Reformed Churches left but NOT Grace Toronto PCA. A church which has "The Shack" on its recommended reading list is anything but Reformed. 
A defining characteristic of a Reformed Church would be doctrinal fidelity to TULIP. I am flexible as to worship styles so long as it is Christ-Centred not the man-centred worship in much of CCM.

-----Added 5/25/2009 at 07:33:18 EST-----

By the way Steven-Nemes, I love your Avatar.


----------



## Scott1 (May 25, 2009)

Let me also add, it has almost become "cool" to be 'reformed.'

A friend told me a few years ago Dr. Sproul's books were banned at the Dallas Theological Seminary bookstore- now they are prominently on display, and a best seller!


----------



## Damon Rambo (May 25, 2009)

I actually read a article, that said that Reformed Churches in the U.S. were the only Churches, within "orthodox" Christianity, that were growing: at a rate of about 5 percent per year.

I think that people have realized the danger the modern "Trendy Gospel" has placed the Church in, and they are beginning to come to their senses.


----------



## LeeJUk (May 25, 2009)

I think that through sermonaudio and to a large extent Paul Washer's popularity and effectiveness, People are coming to the reformed faith. I know that's why I did.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 25, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> Jarvis Street Baptist is one of the few bona-fide Reformed Churches left but NOT Grace Toronto PCA. A church which has "The Shack" on its recommended reading list is anything but Reformed.
> A defining characteristic of a Reformed Church would be doctrinal fidelity to TULIP. I am flexible as to worship styles so long as it is Christ-Centred not the man-centred worship in much of CCM.



Really? I have seen Grace Toronto's pastor, Dan MacDonald, refer to himself as a "reformed, Van Tillian, five point Calvinist Piper-head" (direct quote) on a blog, and the church does claim to adhere to the Westminster Confession on its website.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 25, 2009)

One thing I have noticed in my short life is that there is not a necessarily 1:1 correlation between what someone says they do on a website and what they do in practice.


----------



## Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

After talking with some of my “Reformed” church friends, and teachers, it would seem that you are correct, the “Reformed” churches in Ontario are slowly dyeing out, but they are being replaced by reformed Baptist Churches.


----------



## jwithnell (May 25, 2009)

Not on my watch it isn't dying!


----------



## VilnaGaon (May 25, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> VilnaGaon said:
> 
> 
> > Jarvis Street Baptist is one of the few bona-fide Reformed Churches left but NOT Grace Toronto PCA. A church which has "The Shack" on its recommended reading list is anything but Reformed.
> ...



You are right brother, I apologise, the Grace Toronto that I looked up is in the West Hill area and it has a Rev. Mona Scrivens as minister.


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> Let me also add, it has almost become "cool" to be 'reformed.'
> 
> A friend told me a few years ago Dr. Sproul's books were banned at the Dallas Theological Seminary bookstore- now they are prominently on display, and a best seller!



That is music to my ears!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 25, 2009)

No! It is very much alive. Young people are turning to the doctrines of Grace. Go to some of these conferences, alot of them are around my age. Early 20's. It is sir, by The Grace Of God, very much alive!


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 25, 2009)

Isn't there a stable, and slowly growing URC mission work or two in Toronto (GTA)? My understanding is that the OPC also has a mission work there that's also supported by the CanRC in Richmond Hill. Maybe you were referring to one of these mission works?


----------



## Skyler (May 25, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> I know this may seem like blasphemy to many PBers, but is the Reformed Faith dying? It seems like that in Toronto. A dear Reformed Minister friend of mine recently moved his church of 8 members from a rented room in a Community Centre to the basement of his home----- not enough members to justify the expense of a rented room. This may seem isolated but set in the backdrop of at least 2 Reformed Church closures in the last 2 years, declining membership in Reformed Churches, explosive growth of Charismatic churches, I think we Reformed are a dying breed.
> A Reformed Minister who agrees with my assesment, blames the situation on the lack of reaching out to the Unsaved by the Reformed Community. I think that is true. I also blame the decline in Reformed Publishing. Like many people in Reformed Churches, I came from a Pentecostal background. I was converted to the Reformed faith through reading Reformed Literature, mainly the Puritans. But today, it is getting harder to find good Reformed Literature.
> 
> We Reformed should learn from the Orthodox Jews, the importance of keeping our Faith alive through constantly reprinting the Classics. Go into any Orthodox Jewish Bookstore and you will see shelves of Jewish classics like the Shulchan Aruch, the various Midrashes, hundreds of Torah Commentaries by Rabbis from the past. For such a tiny community, the Orthodox Jews have managed to maintain in print their written heritage and thus pass it on. It is one of the 613 commandments to purchase and maintain Torah Literature.
> Perhaps we Reformed should do likewise.



Dying? No. The true faith never dies out completely.

Fluctuating? Yes. Local fluctuations in the numbers of those who hold to the true Doctrines of Grace have always been happening and will continue to happen.


----------



## Scott1 (May 25, 2009)

You might helpful this web site of denominations in North American Presbyterian and Reformed Council (NAPARC). Prayerfully and carefully research your many options...http://www.naparc.org/Members.html

and be encouraged in the Lord!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 25, 2009)

Bavink's article on the future of Calvinism, written in 1894, is quite insightful and interesting. Princeton Seminary--Library


----------



## Blue Tick (May 25, 2009)

The "reformed" faith has been going strong for 6000-8000 years strong. Depends on your creation view. The reformed faith is not a compartmentilized version of Christianity that happened to pop on the scene 500 years ago. It is Christianity. To be reformed is _semper reformanda_ (always reforming) back to the Word of God. Therefore, to say the reformed faith is dying is like asking is Christianity dying.


----------



## Clay7926 (May 25, 2009)

Damon Rambo said:


> I actually read a article, that said that Reformed Churches in the U.S. were the only Churches, within "orthodox" Christianity, that were growing: at a rate of about 5 percent per year.
> 
> I think that people have realized the danger the modern "Trendy Gospel" has placed the Church in, and they are beginning to come to their senses.



Could you post that article?

I don't think Reformed theology is dying. As a wise person once said, "The absence of evidence is NOT the evidence of absence." Just because there are reformed churches shrinking or dying out doesn't mean that the Reformed theology as a whole is dying.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 26, 2009)

> Isn't there a stable, and slowly growing URC mission work or two in Toronto (GTA)? My understanding is that the OPC also has a mission work there that's also supported by the CanRC in Richmond Hill. Maybe you were referring to one of these mission works?



Yes, Rev Zekveld is labouring there, I think, as is (sorry, the name escapes me). Add to that Rev Persaud's mission to the Muslims in Scarborough, and I think things are doing quite well. Do remember that for those who 'want' religion here, the itching ears are going strong. For every Reformed congregant in Ontario, you have multiple freewill baptists/united church members/Toronto Blessing types. The Reformed faith isn't dying, but it's just too hard for those who are not transformed by the Holy Spirit. They want the United Church Social club, and coffee with Pastor Susan. Stodgy and stuffy doctrine that refuses to be 'relevant' is just not cool on today's stage.

A little edit: as for a lack of relevance being uncool, I don't see this as a problem, I see it as a reason for a hearty 'amen' myself.


----------



## Trevor Kirkland (May 26, 2009)

The Reformed Faith is alive and well, but its existance is not always apparant. At the risk of treading on toes. 1. The New calvinism is not the old, in fact it appears to be quite antagonistic to anything Reformed. 2. The new calvinism has imbibed some strange ideas about worship via men such as Piper - oops that one one might get me shot. 3. Worldiness has too much influence. 4. In this neck of the woods most come to embrace reformed theology by 1:1 contact. All the young men that have come to my catechism class are through personal contact. 5. Books are important. But sometimes the reading comes after they have been captivated by truth. 6. There is every reason for confidence.


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 26, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> No, nor will it before the day in which Christ returns. The true church may be more or less visible at times, and its purity may be greater or smaller in different times and places; but it will never die. It might appear that it can't be seen in some times or places, but like Luther shouting forth in the night it will reappear.



Very well stated Paul, thank you.


----------



## christianyouth (May 26, 2009)

Yep, I agree with Steven-nemes. I also know that a lot of people who become Calvinist start out as 'new' and eventually make their way to 'old'. I think even if we were to take the Puritan board alone, we could see a good number of people who come on here as your basic evangelical, except they believe in predestination. And over time they realize there are other issues that need to change in their thinking, such as the way they view the sacraments or church government, issues they probably hadn't thought about much before. I've only been on this forum for around two years, and I've seen numerous people move from the new camp to the old camp.


----------



## Whitefield (May 26, 2009)

If one takes a moment to look outside the typically reformed bodies, one will notice a lot of energy being exerted in main-line bodies to stem the growth of Calvinism. That tells me that the leaders of those bodies are sensing that something is growing in their midst.


----------



## VilnaGaon (May 27, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > Isn't there a stable, and slowly growing URC mission work or two in Toronto (GTA)? My understanding is that the OPC also has a mission work there that's also supported by the CanRC in Richmond Hill. Maybe you were referring to one of these mission works?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is the small number of members in both of the two churches you mentioned and other "old-style" Reformed churches, when compared to the membership of your average charismatic church that lead me to my conclusion. Most Christians today seem to have a very low tolerance for sound expository preaching and Christ-centred worship without a rock band. I remember 20 years ago, how much larger a Reformed Institution like Jarvis Street Baptist church was compared to now. This in spite of the fact that Jarvis Street Baptist has one of the best preachers in Canada---Rev Glendon Thompson.


----------



## CharlieJ (May 27, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> It is the small number of members in both of the two churches you mentioned and other "old-style" Reformed churches, when compared to the membership of your average charismatic church that lead me to my conclusion. Most Christians today seem to have a very low tolerance for sound expository preaching and Christ-centred worship without a rock band. I remember 20 years ago, how much larger a Reformed Institution like Jarvis Street Baptist church was compared to now. This in spite of the fact that Jarvis Street Baptist has one of the best preachers in Canada---Rev Glendon Thompson.



It's easy to put the blame on spiritual immaturity, but there is a very basic reason that many people are charismatics. A charismatic person prayed for them, witnessed to them, and lived a changed life in front of them. So... when they became a Christian, they naturally became a charismatic. Now, you can substitute "charismatic" with Baptist, Reformed, etc. In free societies, churches that make a concerted effort to reach out tend to grow. Inwardly focused churches shrivel.

I was told not to become a Calvinist because they don't witness. The more I am a Calvinist, and the more I hang around them, I'm convinced that's generally true. Of course, it's not really a "Calvinist" thing; it's a sin thing. I'm lazy, selfish, and timid; I don't want someone to think I'm weird or fanatical for telling them they must place their trust in Christ. But then there are some churches where people are as joyful to be a Christian around the unsaved as they are around other saved people, where it's safe. Those churches grow.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 27, 2009)

> It is the small number of members in both of the two churches you mentioned and other "old-style" Reformed churches, when compared to the membership of your average charismatic church that lead me to my conclusion. Most Christians today seem to have a very low tolerance for sound expository preaching and Christ-centred worship without a rock band. I remember 20 years ago, how much larger a Reformed Institution like Jarvis Street Baptist church was compared to now. This in spite of the fact that Jarvis Street Baptist has one of the best preachers in Canada---Rev Glendon Thompson.



Yep, I am still of the opinion that it has more to do with itching ears than anything else. Yes, I think Calvinists are notorious for not being as outgoing as some, but we still do. How can we sit and call ourselves Christians when we do not even attempt to fulfill the Great Commission? 

Also, Jarvis street (as I recall it) is a nasty bit of work these days, I don't think you have many of those original congregants living anywhere near there any more.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 27, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> If one takes a moment to look outside the typically reformed bodies, one will notice a lot of energy being exerted in main-line bodies to stem the growth of Calvinism. That tells me that the leaders of those bodies are sensing that something is growing in their midst.



Lance brings up a very good point. During my stint among the AoG I continued to run into young and not so young ministers that were moving to a reformed interpretation of Scripture. There were a variety of stimuli that were causing this. The folks in Springfield certainly noticed it. Many of those men are no longer in the AoG because of a growing pressure for them to return to the 'Pentecostal distinctive'. They are usually ousted if they remain true to Scripture. Normally, the stated reason for out ouster is not theological, but pragmatic, eg. they are removed because of worship style differences, refusal to implement the various programmes using AoG materials, etc.


----------



## Damon Rambo (May 27, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > It is the small number of members in both of the two churches you mentioned and other "old-style" Reformed churches, when compared to the membership of your average charismatic church that lead me to my conclusion. Most Christians today seem to have a very low tolerance for sound expository preaching and Christ-centred worship without a rock band. I remember 20 years ago, how much larger a Reformed Institution like Jarvis Street Baptist church was compared to now. This in spite of the fact that Jarvis Street Baptist has one of the best preachers in Canada---Rev Glendon Thompson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a die hard street evangelist, I could not disagree with you more. I am part of a large network of evangelists, tied into the ministry of Kirk Cameron and Ray Comfort (The Way of the Master). Confessionally, WOTM leans reformed, and in actuality, the VAST number of people that join in the efforts, are either leaning reformed, or Die Hard Calvinists.

We are talking about more than 15,000 street evangelists in the U.S. I don't know how many total Street Evangelists their are in the U.S., but I have to believe that the number is rather small: certainly under 100,000. This means just one group, which is made up primarily of people who are reformed leaning, or full blown reformed, makes up at least one eighth of the total. This does not even count Churches that a part of other evangelistic organizations...


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 27, 2009)

No the Faith is not dying.

Perhaps there is a fluctuation in Canada. The laws seem to be able to place you in jail for preaching against homosexuality there. We sponsor a missionary family in Canada and the area they are in you are either Catholic or you're not a believer. They evangelize just about everyday in the park.

Here in Maryland our church which is very small goes out to the surrounding community door-to-door at least once a month. Someone should tell them we are Reformed and aren't supposed to do that. 

Interesting story an attendee of the church had a conversation with his brother-in-law warning him to stay away from Calvinists. He claimed they are all "white, wealthy, snobbish, former slave owners, hateful, and never speak to people about Christ." The attendee asked our senior pastor who is African-American what he knew about "that" Calvinists cult he was told about. I laughed and told him I was part of the cult and so was the majority of the church. Poor guy was confused because all he knows is that his church is multi-ethnic, socio-economically diverse, humble, loving, and go out in the community, homeless shelters, and jails to share Jesus.

Having started my Reformation ~4 years ago I can say the Reformation is growing and growing. The biggest growth seems to be among the Black and Brown Christians. Even in my ubber liberal seminary there are those who are embracing the petals of the TULIP. Now to be fair the Reformation is growing in people of all colors. Attend a few conferences and you see how they are now getting sold-out. A few years ago, even just last year, the Gospel Coalition, was a few hundred...this year there were a few thousand. My pastor went and was very encouraged.

As long as we are alive we will always move away from the Bible. Hence Semper Reformanda! ALWAYS REFORMING! We are always going back to the source because we are always moving away from the source.


----------



## uberkermit (May 27, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> I know this may seem like blasphemy to many PBers, but is the Reformed Faith dying? It seems like that in Toronto. A dear Reformed Minister friend of mine recently moved his church of 8 members from a rented room in a Community Centre to the basement of his home----- not enough members to justify the expense of a rented room. This may seem isolated but set in the backdrop of at least 2 Reformed Church closures in the last 2 years, declining membership in Reformed Churches, explosive growth of Charismatic churches, I think we Reformed are a dying breed.
> A Reformed Minister who agrees with my assesment, blames the situation on the lack of reaching out to the Unsaved by the Reformed Community. I think that is true. I also blame the decline in Reformed Publishing. Like many people in Reformed Churches, I came from a Pentecostal background. I was converted to the Reformed faith through reading Reformed Literature, mainly the Puritans. But today, it is getting harder to find good Reformed Literature.





Dragoon said:


> After talking with some of my “Reformed” church friends, and teachers, it would seem that you are correct, the “Reformed” churches in Ontario are slowly dyeing out, but they are being replaced by reformed Baptist Churches.





Toronto seems like a hard place these days. In Kitchener/Waterloo/Cambridge, things seem a little more hopeful. In Cambridge, there is an ARP congregation, as well as an OCRC. In Sheffield, (just outside of Cambridge) there is a URC, and an OPC. Then you have the RPC in Kitchener (my home congregation), which was planted about 7 years ago, and is growing. 

I can't speak for the other congregations in the area, but ours does a fair amount of work to bring the gospel to the world.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 27, 2009)

uberkermit said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto seems like a hard place these days. In Kitchener/Waterloo/Cambridge, things seem a little more hopeful. In Cambridge, there is an ARP congregation, as well as an OCRC. In Sheffield, (just outside of Cambridge) there is a URC, and an OPC. Then you have the RPC in Kitchener (my home congregation), which was planted about 7 years ago, and is growing.



Well, once we start ranging outside the Greater Toronto Area, then things do start looking pretty bright for the Reformed faith. There's a CanRC mission post in downtown Hamilton, a newish OPC in St. George, a PCA church plant in Hamilton, and the list goes on and on.


----------

